
xkcd - Flies - nickb
http://xkcd.com/357/
======
tlrobinson
I'm going to go ahead and preemptively post xkcd #358:

<http://xkcd.com/358/>

In fact, while I'm at it, here's the next month's worth to save nickb the
trouble, since he seems to feel the need to post every new xkcd comic:

<http://xkcd.com/359/>

<http://xkcd.com/360/>

<http://xkcd.com/361/>

<http://xkcd.com/362/>

<http://xkcd.com/363/>

<http://xkcd.com/364/>

<http://xkcd.com/365/>

<http://xkcd.com/366/>

<http://xkcd.com/367/>

<http://xkcd.com/368/>

<http://xkcd.com/369/>

<http://xkcd.com/370/>

~~~
rms
Reddit got really ugly right around the time people started preemptively
submitting the next xkcd cartoons.

~~~
brent
I would argue that this practice only got annoying when people complained
about it every single time it happened.

------
andreyf
I upmod xkcd stories and then click on the comments to watch people complain
about them. It makes me smile that people have such wonderful lives that they
can worry about such silly things.

That doesn't make me a mean person, does it?

~~~
mechanical_fish
Isn't it interesting that a sweet and innocent comic like xkcd makes such
great flame bait on news.yc?

Perhaps it's true that you can catch more flies with honey than with... oops,
wait a second...

~~~
Goladus
I wouldn't call 9 responses much of a catch.

------
simianstyle
i actually quite enjoy the discussion on each individual comic on Hacker News.
It seems a bit more structured than the forums on xkcd.com.

